# 2014/2015 Handgun Hunting Kill Thread



## deerslayer357

Killed a doe this evening with the TC Encore 7/08 pistol.  100-110 yard shot, DRT.  140 grain Nosler ballistic tip over a healthy dose of reloader 17.  Any body else having any success with the pistols this year?


----------



## deast1988

I've been carrying mine when I gun hunt but can't seem to put the bow down.

Congrats on the doe


----------



## HandgunHTR

Figured I would start a new one this year.  I am going to have to live vicariously through you all this year as I just moved to TX and I have nowhere to hunt and have to wait another 30 days before I am legally eligible to buy a resident permit, so that pretty much kills the season for me.

I will move the posts in the old thread to this one.


----------



## deast1988

HandgunHTR said:


> Figured I would start a new one this year.  I am going to have to live vicariously through you all this year as I just moved to TX and I have nowhere to hunt and have to wait another 30 days before I am legally eligible to buy a resident permit, so that pretty much kills the season for me.
> 
> I will move the posts in the old thread to this one.



It'll all work out, Texas yall have pronghorns, exotics and 2nd in the country for deer harvest. Hogs of all sorts.


----------



## deerslayer357

Sorry to hear about your season handgunHTR, I bet it will pay dividends though in the future.


----------



## rharp

Got a doe Friday with the 414 supermag contender. Waiting on a good buck now. I love to pistol hunt with them contenders.


----------



## TomC

*Glock 20 Nanny*

Big Ol' Nanny.......Glock 20 w/ KKM


----------



## Twinkie .308

Big doe came in feeding on acorns this afternoon on the edge of the clearcutt. I watched for about 10 minutes as she got closer and closer. At 15 yards broadside,  I laid her to rest. RIP nanny. I will always remember you. (especially that drag across the side of Mt Everest to get you out!) 

Glock 20:
Lone Wolf 9 incher
Advantage Tactical sights 
Homemade sandpaper grips


----------



## Steve08

TomC said:


> Big Ol' Nanny.......Glock 20 w/ KKM<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Nice! I had some mild success with my Glock 20 but nothing like this.


----------



## savedjim

Killed this doe the other day with my super RedHawk 44 mag . Shot was 28 yards . She ran 15 yards after taking a Hornady xtp 240 moving 1500 fps !


----------



## Barebowyer

*TC Contender Triple*

Slickhead meat run...First time with pistol in the woods...35 REM..100, 85, and 75 yds.


----------



## savedjim

Beretta px4 Storm 40cal shot at 85 yards yes it was luck!!!


----------



## frankwright

I shot this small doe with my 7-30 Waters Contender!


----------



## frankwright

I killed a big doe last night just before dark with my Contender. Did not get a good picture.
I was in a ladder stand between a firebreak and a foodplot. She came walking from my right hugging my edge of the field. She must have seen me reach up to pull down my ear muffs as she stopped and stared for a minute and took a few more steps.
When she reached a little break in the brush she turned slightly to me and I shot her. 

She turned and ran, cut up past my stand in the brush, crossed the firebreak and fell dead. It was a Stevie Wonder blood trail if I had needed it.


----------



## UpstateFishing

My first handgun deer with the CVA Optima Pistol at 100 yards.


----------



## deerslayer357

Congrats!


----------



## deerslayer357

I killed a doe  this evening with my super red hawk 44 magnum.  15 yard shot, double lung and ran maybe 30 yards.    The 240 grain XTP did a number on her!


----------



## Barebowyer

*Slicked down*

500 S & W, 8 3/8", 350 Gr. Hornady XTP


----------



## deerslayer357

Congrats!


----------



## bucktail bob

nee to stop putting brandy in my morning coffee, posted in the wrong thread


----------



## Madtrapper1969




----------



## Madtrapper1969




----------



## Madtrapper1969




----------



## Madtrapper1969




----------



## Madtrapper1969




----------



## Madtrapper1969

Been handgun hunting for over 30 years now. Wish I had some of my old pictures.  Lol
 This turkey is one of my favorite. It's the encore with a custom barrel modification from Shultz precision machine.  This thing shoots amazing patterns now that he did his thing.  Federal tss, 410, #9's at 25 yards.


----------



## Madtrapper1969

Before..


----------



## Madtrapper1969

after... 
Rifling cut out and straight, fine rifling cut back in.  The patterns went from about 13% to 79%.  Them tss loads are awesome.


----------



## Barebowyer

Barebowyer said:


> *TC Contender Triple*
> 
> Slickhead meat run...First time with pistol in the woods...35 REM..100, 85, and 75 yds.


thanks.


----------



## ryanh487

First handgun deer.  .44 mag knocks the spots off at 40 yards.  Packed her out in my cargo pockets


----------

